# Comparing the 2012-13 Lakers to the 2003-04 Lakers



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

> The Los Angeles Lakers have assembled what is generally referred to as a “super” team, now that Dwight Howard is finally in L.A. after what seemed like an eternity of speculation.
> 
> The Lakers have done this before. Or have they?
> 
> ...


*Bleacherreport*

Once Howard realises that this is Kobe's team and they get everything clicking, i can see them taking the gold.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Goodbye Mike B. and hello to Mike D as the new head coach.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Yeah they aren't winning anything anytime soon.

The D'antoni system with this roster won't mesh, they're probably even worse today than they were when the season started just because of the change.

They don't have the speed to go basically, a near full season with D'antoni's system with playoffs included, they're old, beat up and they're not as youthful as the Thunder, the Spurs can shut them down and Lob City is basically the new Showtime, deeper, better shooters, a great floor general in Chris Paul.

I don't even know if they're the fourth best team in the West, Memphis is gonna have a huge year this year.


----------

